
Twitter “Unintentionally” Used Your Phone Number for Targeted Advertising - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/twitter-unintentionally-used-your-phone-number-targeted-advertising
======
ColinWright
I don't understand why this isn't a bigger story here on HN - have I simply
missed the big discussion?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197104)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21197322)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21199742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21199742)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21200363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21200363)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21201922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21201922)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203937)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21203978)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21204630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21204630)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21206624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21206624)
(no comments)

Hah! Here it is !!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21196833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21196833)
(220 comments)

